#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Mu Ne, Москва, воскресенье

## Ersh

Как насчет собраться часика в три?

----------


## Alex

Я за!

----------


## Ersh

Мы из Дальмасы поедем

----------


## Alex

А я все же, скорее всего, из дома. Во сколько собираемся?

----------


## Ersh

Скорее всего в полчетвертого. Пока доберемся, то-се...
 Я буду соответственно с утра недоступен по мобильному.

----------


## Аньезка

я тоже.
+1

----------

